
Bitsavers: Historic system document and software archive - adamnemecek
http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de
======
voltagex_
Mirrored of course at the Internet Archive -
[https://archive.org/details/bitsavers](https://archive.org/details/bitsavers)

~~~
pmcjones
But the "mirror" flattens out the name space hierarchy, so is much more
difficult to navigate. So it's not a true mirror.

------
kps
Should probably link to [http://bitsavers.org/](http://bitsavers.org/) to pick
one of several mirrors rather than picking on Stuttgart alone.

------
X86BSD
They mention the hardware used, shame there is no mention of the software
used. Or any home brew software open sourced. :/

